# Question for breeders



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you allow potential puppy buyers to visit your homes while a bitch is pregnant? Would there be any reason not to allow that?

And what's the earliest you allow puppy buyers to visit after the puppies are born?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I met my puppy's breeder while the dam was pregnant, they visited our training group with Della and a couple other of their dogs. Then we visited their place a couple weeks after that for the 'interview'...gave her(the dam, not the breeder) belly rubs! We didn't visit pups til they were 4 weeks(I think) and then went back one more time. I fell in love with the green collar girl at that visit...but knew a boy was what I was getting. They were all so adorable, as long as I was getting a pup I felt blessed.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes we do, once the puppies are born though they are only allowed to see/meet the other dogs. Not the mom nor the puppies.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Yes we do, once the puppies are born though they are only allowed to see/meet the other dogs. Not the mom nor the puppies.


How long until they can meet the puppies and mom?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I met my puppy's breeder while the dam was pregnant, they visited our training group with Della and a couple other of their dogs. Then we visited their place a couple weeks after that for the 'interview'..*.gave her(the dam, not the breeder) belly rubs*! We didn't visit pups til they were 4 weeks(I think) and then went back one more time. I fell in love with the green collar girl at that visit...but knew a boy was what I was getting. They were all so adorable, as long as I was getting a pup I felt blessed.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You seriously just made me spit out my dinner... thanks! In between choking over here I'm dieing at the vision of Chris's reaction to you just walking up and rubbing her belly... need less cold meds I think hahaha


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thats why I had to edit my post, I re-read it and thought it sounded odd....Whats for dinner?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lucy Dog said:


> How long until they can meet the puppies and mom?


Only people who have already sent us deposits are able to come see/visit the pups at around 5-6 weeks old. We do not allow other people, who may be shopping around going from breeder to breeder, to come visit with the puppies. Their safety and well being to us comes first.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Chinese (General Tso's) 

Sorry paul you can have your thread back... BTW from reading posts from other breeders I generally see around 4-5 weeks as the lower norm when they let potential puppy buyers come meet the pups sure everyone has their own but that seems to be the average I've read.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The reason I'm asking is really for my parents, not me. They're looking for a havanese puppy. So far they've talked with two pretty highly regarded breeders in the area and both don't allow people to come visit while mom is pregnant. 

One doesn't allow visitors until they puppies are at least 8 weeks, but that was for a litter that already had all their puppies reserved. Maybe that just applies to people who didn't reserve one of the puppies. Not sure though.

Seemed a little weird to me. Was just wondering the reasoning behind this since I've never heard of this before.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My bitch goes visiting and people can see her when she is pregnant. I allow a few select friends to visit the pups, but puppy buyers (those that are getting a pup) are not allowed anything more than a peak until the are around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Same as Lisa and Carolina.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Havanese are more high strung than a German Shepherd, and toy breeds are more fragile when young. Many breeders of toy or small breeds don't allow the pups to go home until 12 weeks or later.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lhczth said:


> My bitch goes visiting and people can see her when she is pregnant. I allow a few select friends to visit the pups, but puppy buyers (those that are getting a pup) are not allowed anything more than a peak until the are around 4-5 weeks.


I believe the breeders reasoning behind not allowing visitors while pregnant is because they don't want to stress out mom, at least the last couple weeks of the pregnancy. 



Andaka said:


> Havanese are more high strung than a German Shepherd, and toy breeds are more fragile when young. Many breeders of toy or small breeds don't allow the pups to go home until 12 weeks or later.


Really... they're high strung? They're really cavalier people at heart, but the breed has so many health issues that they wanted to go another way. They've had at least one for the last 20+ years, so the havanese breed is new to them. They're still in the process of meeting and getting to know the breed before they actually get one. A couple friends have some and they wanted to visit some breeders.

They're a little older now (both in their 60's), so I'm not sure if high strung is going to be up their alley. They're one walk a day type dog owners with the rest being indoor time and I really don't know anything about the breed myself.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm right there with Sue & Carolina.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

From one of the breeders websites regarding visitors:

However, there are times when this is not practical. When a Renaissance Havanese is expecting, three weeks prior to the birth and up to when the puppies are eight weeks old, we close our home to visitors. This is for the health of the puppies and the comfort of the new mother. There is a danger of introducing diseases such as Parvo, which can be fatal to unvaccinated puppies. These diseases can be brought into our home on your shoes and clothing. You may not even be aware that you were exposed, the risk is increased if you have visited a Veterinary hospital, a pet store, an animal shelter or a kennel within the last six months.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Their puppies......their rules.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

robinhuerta said:


> Their puppies......their rules.


Yeah, that's what I told them (my parents). I said just go meet them when they're ok with visitors and talk to them about their next litter. They're not in a rush anyways. 

There's another breeder that they've been going back and forth with. They also have very strict rules when they allow visitors, before and after the litter is born.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As your parents are older, what about adopting a dog from a breeder that is retired from their program instead of a pup? My mom got a 5 month old mix small breed and he has been a bit too much for her with his energy. I wish she'd adopted an older dog that wasn't so hyped! He is dominately a terrier so digging, crittering is his thing.

I know this isn't the thread topic, but maybe the breeder has an older dog that would fit their lifestyle?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I think they're going to at least speak to some of these breeders about if they have any young adults available. I've mentioned this to them before, but I think my fathers pretty dead set on a puppy. My mom would more open to it though. 

They've both always had dogs, so they wouldn't take a puppy in if they weren't ready for it. Their almost 11 year old cavalier died about 6 months ago. My moms the type of person who doesn't do anything without months and months and more months of researching every possible option first.

We'll see what happens though. Whatever they decide to do, I'm sure it will be a well thought out decision. Plus if worse comes to worse, I can always use another puppy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like havanese(can't spell) they are really cute


----------



## vontief (Sep 21, 2011)

yes, can visit the pregnant mom and see the pups at 6 weeks.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The last few weeks of a pregnancy and the first few weeks after birth, exposure to the canine herpes virus can cause major problems. If the mom was exposed before she got pregnant, there will be no problems--she'll have antibodies and can pass them on, but exposure late during the pregnancy can cause an abortion or sick puppies. Exposure during the first few weeks after birth can also kill puppies. 

That's the primary concern I have for pregnant moms and young pups. I don't want parvo brought to the property/puppies, but mom and pups should be protected by her vaccinations and antibodies.

Here's more on canine herpes:

Canine Herpes Infection

Canine Herpes Virus

ASPCA | Canine Herpes


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I feel kinda lucky... my breeder has become a very close friend.

When the dam is pregnant, she allows visitors to interact with them and for her dogs to interact with other known dogs as well.

Zefra's mom is the cutest little sable czechy preggo girl ever! :wub:

I know that once pups are born she does not allow others to come visit until they are about 5 weeks old or more.

Close friends and family are allowed after a couple of weeks. A few weeks ago I got to play with 3 week old WG working lines pups! So adorable! I was actually also there in the kitchen when they were born!  Pretty amazing stuff! Because I knew the dam I was allowed to look in once or twice while she was in labour. 

We all train at her property so we get to watch the puppies grow, even meet some of the new puppy buyers if they come on training day.


----------

